# Diacetyl



## ET (6/11/13)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diacetyl

basically used in some flavourings to simulate a buttery / creamy taste and harmless when used in food preparation but potentially dangerous when vaping stuff with that in it. so before you go buying those fong kong flavours, might just want to check out if they have diacetyl inside. some ethanol isn't the end of the world though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (6/11/13)

Just remember that Diacetyl (diethylne glycol) was found in two companies liquids, once around 2 years ago and has never been seen again.

When the FDA was pressed for actual numbers, it turned out to be so low, that legally, you are not even obligated to state it on your ingredients - i.e. legally it is not present, because at those low numbers it cannot do any harm.

From your article you posted a while ago 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/top-20-rebuttals-to-win-an-e-cigarette-debate.240/

*Kristin Noll-Marsh, Vice President of the Consumer Advocates for Smoke-free Alternatives Association (CASAA):*

_No testing, including that done by the FDA, has ever found anything close to a harmful amount of diethylene glycol in e-cigarette liquid. The amount found in just one cartridge was so insignificant that it would not have even been worth mentioning unless the FDA wished to scare consumers from using electronic cigarettes._​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (6/11/13)

me has been looking into confectionary food flavourings for use as ecig flavours. diy eliquid ftw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

denizenx said:


> me has been looking into confectionary food flavourings for use as ecig flavours. diy eliquid ftw


just make sure it has a high flash point. the marula that I use has a flash point of 350 degrees celcius.
if your flavour is aimed only at drinks for instance, the coil will destroy it before you taste it. Baking and candy flavour is the absolute best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (6/11/13)

And make sure it is water soluble or it won't mix with pg and vg, but float on the top  - it looks funky, but doesn't vape well

Also the stuff you get from Pick 'n Pay and such are not concentrated enough, as Crafty says - look for candy flavourings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (6/11/13)

I got in touch with a company called Creative Flavors. http://www.creativeflavors.co.za/
I talked to a woman called Karen.
She gave me 5 flavour samples. I am bussy checking it out at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (6/11/13)

Nice! - Well let us know how it works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (6/11/13)

lol spoke to the same chick today, she's posting me 4 flavours to test out. the other place i contacted only sells their flavours in 25kg drums so that's a no go right now


----------



## TylerD (6/11/13)

denizenx said:


> lol spoke to the same chick today, she's posting me 4 flavours to test out. the other place i contacted only sells their flavours in 25kg drums so that's a no go right now


Cool stuff. They have some nice flavors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (6/11/13)

along that line, just vaped some butter flavouring. yes it probably is bad for me but cmon its butter flavour, i had to try it at least once. not too bad actually but its one of those flavours that needs combining with other flavours to really do its thing. got that and a milk chocolate flavour from local baking supply store. figured even if it turned out horribly i would at least have 2 new 100mil nice glass bottles.


----------

